

No Cooking for Me (thanks Mint) - sallywu
http://webpoet.wordpress.com/2008/08/19/no-cooking-for-me/

======
swombat
Umm, right.

 _Writer of poetry embodying the web experience by one who is especially
gifted in the perception and expression of the online experience._

If you say so. I, for one, found that this was an astonishingly bad format for
whatever gem of wisdom or intelligence the "author" felt like imparting to the
world.

~~~
maneesh
i have no idea what that poem even said

